# How to tension a garage door chain



## rbroome (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks for posting up the video. I have to ask, what was the project that gave you the painful looking thumbnail? I used to be a roofer, and I got those all of the time from whacking my fingers with a hammer. :devil3:


----------



## Pterosaur (Sep 6, 2016)

rbroome said:


> Thanks for posting up the video. I have to ask, what was the project that gave you the painful looking thumbnail? I used to be a roofer, and I got those all of the time from whacking my fingers with a hammer. :devil3:


You're welcome.

That was smash number 2 on the same thumb! ...Right after it healed of course.

I was making a fire pit I had one hand down adjusting a rock while I had another large rock in my other hand which slipped and hit my thumb as I lowered the rock into place. Ahhhh, the things that can happen when in a hurry 
Ive actually made a time lapse video of it healing. :biggrin2:


----------

